# Find of the month!



## welcon (Dec 3, 2012)

Got really lucky on Kijiji found a record #52 vise, a record 3-SB swivel base and 2 - A151 spokeshaves, one wi













































th a flat base and the other with a curved base. All for the low price of $120.00 
When I got home and looked at the spokeshaves I thought maybe they were record irwin but after disassembling them I found the magic stamp " Made in England " I think the Record vise which were made in Sheffield England are the best you can get.


----------



## Bluepine38 (Dec 14, 2009)

In the immortal words of those of us who missed out on this " You suck." Great finds, and now I guess you
will have to build a workbench to show of these vises and produce something with those spokeshaves.
Thank you for sharing and making us wish we could have gotten there first.


----------



## racerglen (Oct 15, 2010)

Doubles on the "you SUCK"..Wow, they look brand new !
Great score !


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Seems like a good deal to me.


----------



## AandCstyle (Mar 21, 2012)

Geez, were you wearing a mask?  That is a phenomenal deal. Congratulations!


----------



## Nindwood (Oct 16, 2013)

Score!! "Is right. In the net!" Well done man.


----------



## Tedstor (Mar 12, 2011)

I've seen those #52 vises, in rough condition, sell for $175 on ebay. 
You got a fine deal. I have a soft spot for marples/record tools. I buy them whenever I find them at good prices, whether I need them or not.


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

Yep, it's official…

YOU SUCK!


----------

